# math : basic ounce per 1 gal per 1000 square feet.



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I asked a triclopyr question in another thread...
I bought raganmassey brushtox, Triclopyr: 3,5,6-trichloro-2-pyridinyloxyacetic acid, butoxyethyl ester at 61%.
I needed it to deal with prickers and ivy growing out of woods bordering the yard,
label says no more than 1.5 ounces per 1000 square feet in single application,
label says use at 0.375 to 0.75 oz per 1000 sqft spot treat in turf

I want to use this to handle clover and weeds in 1000-3000 sqft of lawn, one time, and not go to the store and buy a quart of the same active ingredient...

reading label for Bonide BND061 Chickweed,clover,oxalis:
triethylene salt of 3,5,6-trichloro-2-pyridinyloxyacetic acid at 1.56%.
apply 3.2 oz per 2.5 gallons per 1000 sqft to use in ornamental lawns and turf
also 4 ounces per gallon per 1000 sqft for Bonide BK-32 (same ingredient %'s, same product)

ortho weed b gone oxalis: 8%.
Can't read freaking label online but seeing 5oz per gal per 1000sqft on lawnsite thread.

Is there a fundamental way to convert to a basic unit of application for everything?

such as ounces per 1 gal per 1000 square foot for a given chemical?
I'd like to have a basic understanding of applications rates of the basic weed killer chemicals: 24d, dicamba, mecoprop, triclopyr, quinclorac, sulfentrazone, to know what the safe window of ounces per 1-2 gallons per 1,000 sqft is.

and so when I buy a diluted ortho @ 8% or something like a ready-to-spray i can recognize capitalism versus getting a much higher % concentration product, and also recognize where a single chemical might be at a slightly higher concentration versus when mixed in with others it's reduced.

* is there a guideline for something like this anywhere, common mixed weed killer chemicals and application rate windows?* Or is it "doyourown" but "don'tknowtoomuch" ?


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Not an expert by any means but I dont thinks theres an easy was to calculate most herbicides because different brands use different % of product . I just used brushtox on some bermuda with a rate of 1 quart per acre which is roughly .75 oz per gallon to 1000sq ft.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm not sure what you're asking. The application rate is on the label, and you listed a few of them. The amount of carrier (water) you dilute the product in depends on your equipment (nozzle, pressure etc) and walking speed during application.

Let's say you have a pump sprayer with a nozzle that puts out 0.5 gallons per minute. Let's say it takes you 2 minutes to walk 1,000 sq ft, and you need to apply product to 3,000 sq ft at a rate of 0.75oz per thousand. You would need 3 gallons of water (2 minutes x 0.5 gallons per minute X 3,000 sq ft) to which you would add 2.25oz of product(0.75 x 3). If you change your nozzle, or walk faster or slower, the whole math changes.

You should start by filling your sprayer with plain water, and seeing how much water it takes to cover the whole lawn at a pace that you're comfortable with. Let's say it takes 1.5 gallons of water to cover your 3,000 sq ft lawn. You will be adding 3,000 sq ft worth of product(based on label rate per thousand x 3) to 1.5 gallons of water, regardless of the product.


----------

